# Suggest best 1.5 ton split ac available in chennai?



## shreeux (May 5, 2013)

hi,
Please suggest good brand and model number of split ac's which is suitable for chennai summer.less maintenance and good performance also after sales service, I'm looking for 1.5 ton with 5 star rating..
Also suggest best stabilizer and explain about double and triple booster is necessary for ac...


----------



## shreymittal (May 6, 2013)

Whats your budget..!!


----------



## shreeux (May 6, 2013)

below 50k...


----------



## shreymittal (May 6, 2013)

get this
 *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=171373


----------



## rock2702 (May 6, 2013)

Last week we got 2 ogeneral 1.5 ton  5 star split ac installed in our house.Cooling is excellent. Costed around 55k for each, including the stabilizer.


----------



## shreymittal (May 6, 2013)

@rock this is an inverter A/C it will keep your electricity cost down to earth and i have 3 Ac in my house 3 of them cool me to my bones so buying an regular A/C that too in that budget does not make sense IMO.


----------



## RishiGuru (May 6, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Last week we got 2 ogeneral 1.5 ton  5 star split ac installed in our house.Cooling is excellent. Costed around 55k for each, including the stabilizer.



INR 55K each for 1.5 Ton non-Inverters!!!!!

For that money I could have 2 Ton Inverters which simply put will blow these 1.5 Tonners out of the window in terms of cooling performance.



shreymittal said:


> @rock this is an inverter A/C it will keep your electricity cost down to earth and i have 3 Ac in my house 3 of them cool me to my bones so buying an regular A/C that too in that budget does not make sense IMO.



Which make and model? If you don't mind of-course.


----------



## shreymittal (May 6, 2013)

RishiGuru said:


> Which make and model? If you don't mind of-course.



Not a problem dude but 3 of them are Non-inverters ones
1. Whirlpool MasterMind Royale 2yrs Old
2. Hitachi Quadricool 2.5yrs old
3.Kenstar dont remembr the model 7 yrs old


----------



## RishiGuru (May 6, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Not a problem dude but 3 of them are Non-inverters ones
> 1. Whirlpool MasterMind Royale 2yrs Old
> 2. Hitachi Quadricool 2.5yrs old
> 3.Kenstar dont remembr the model 7 yrs old



I just now realized, there is no like button on this forum. 

Your Whirlpool and Hitachi may have long years ahead to cater your service, but the Kenstar may need a sooner replacement.


----------



## shreymittal (May 6, 2013)

RishiGuru said:


> I just now realized, there is no like button on this forum.
> 
> Your Whirlpool and Hitachi may have long years ahead to cater your service, but the Kenstar may need a sooner replacement.



LOL i know that but it is working like a charm dint have any problem till date just once compressor gone kaput and that too replaced in warranty


----------



## kARTechnology (May 7, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Last week we got 2 ogeneral 1.5 ton  5 star split ac installed in our house.Cooling is excellent. Costed around 55k for each, including the stabilizer.



you must have got the inverter ones,
anyway, i have  1.5 ton and a 2 tom, one is used most of the time and it gives superb cooling(non-inverter, at that time there were no inverter ac's)
i think i am using them since 4-5 years, not a SINGLE PROBLEM SINCE INSTALLATION

and a old ogeneral windows ac 1.5 tom bought in the year around 2000 is still working perfectly

every year because of the dust(i do clean filters, but because of dusty room), it clogged up heavily inside the indoor unit's blower(i mean the roller thingy)
so service man remove ac(indoor unit) and take to a car wash place and cover up (ogeneral circuit,motors,etc is placed only on one side, so it is covered with a plastic bag)
and wash it with full force, and again cooling like new ac....

remember, if you have something like gas leakage or less cooling, i will advice to demand to return the unit right away, and the problem is very difficult to fine out sometimes and avoid that headache and have peace of mind

never buy ac's in summer....they are low priced in winter


----------

